# Ohio 8pt.



## OhioGregg (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my deer finally, on the third morning of the firearms season here in Ohio. Passed on a couple does opening morning. Didn't see a thing Tuesday. This morning at 9:00 am there were 5 or 6 deer working they way toward me. Several does and a smaller buck. This guy kept after one of the does, chasing her around in circles for about 10 minutes. Then he got a little to close to me... At least his last moments were doing something he loved to do, chasing the women. LOL












Gregg,


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 4, 2013)

nice buck Gregg


----------



## Raintree (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice, the Buck looks like an old timer.


----------



## LT100 (Dec 8, 2013)

What a nice big buck! Will he go up on your wall?


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 9, 2013)

LT100 said:


> What a nice big buck! Will he go up on your wall?



This one is at the Taxidermist as we speak. I have never had one done before. Was just going to save the rack and mount the antlers on a plaque, like I usually do. But my brother talked me into having it mounted.  Don't know what this one weighed, but it was over 200lbs. easy. Think he was an older buck, on the back side of life.

Gregg,


----------



## LT100 (Dec 9, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> This one is at the Taxidermist as we speak. I have never had one done before. Was just going to save the rack and mount the antlers on a plaque, like I usually do. But my brother talked me into having it mounted.  Don't know what this one weighed, but it was over 200lbs. easy. Think he was an older buck, on the back side of life. Gregg,


----------



## LT100 (Dec 9, 2013)

Good for you! I got very lucky last year and took a big nine pointer as my first archery harvested deer. I was on the fence about doing a mount until my friends ganged up on me and said I'd be crazy not to. You'll thank your brother in law when it's done. It'll make you smile for a long long time to come.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

